# David Icke von Youtube verbannt



## Maxxiii (9. Mai 2020)

Coronavirus: David Icke's channel deleted by YouTube - BBC News

Wo wird es enden wenn man nicht mehr sagen darf dass der Mond von Außerirdischen gebaut wurde und hohl ist? Erstens ist es sehr witzig und zweitens kann man von mir aus ruhig nachschauen ob da drinnen Außerirdische sitzen und Radarwellen zur Erde schicken und uns alle gehirnwaschen. Seine letzten Meinungen zu 5G und Corona waren wohl zuviel und jetzt ist er weg genauso wie Alex Jones und viele andere schon. Wir sollten also alle verlangen dass Youtube keine Menschen mehr verbannen darf, egal wie abstrus die Meinung ist solange sie niemandem körperlich schadet. Natürlich wird das nicht passieren weil echte Meinungsfreiheit gibt es ohnehin nur in den USA und dort auch nur in Bezug auf Schutz vor der Regierung. In Europa gilt eine sogenannte "freedom of expression". Schauen wir nach was das genau heißt: Article 11 - Freedom of expression and information | European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights

Der gesamte zweite Paragraph sollte auffallen, einige Ausnahmen zur Meinungsäußerung inkludieren: "public safety, for the prevention of disorder or crime, for the protection of health or morals, for the protection of the reputation or rights of others"

Stellen wir uns gedanklich mal vor dass wir in einem totalitären Staat leben würden. Jetzt sagen wir ich sage etwas Kritisches zur Regierung oder einem Gesetz der Regierung und die Regierung muss sich an das europäische Recht halten. Na, das ist doch leicht schaffbar, das Argument ist einfach: Ich habe halt die öffentliche Sicherheit bedroht weil ich ein Gesetz kritisiert habe und Gesetze sind natürlich für die öffentliche Sicherheit gedacht. Aber es geht noch viel einfacher, meine Meinungsfreiheit hört ja sogar laut der EU auf wenn die "reputation" also das Ansehen eines anderen gefährdet ist. Der hypothetische Kanzler unseres totalitären Staates sieht natürlich sein Ansehen beschädigt wenn man ihn beleidigt. 

Ich schreibe das alles weil es eine Irrvorstellung in der Gesellschaft gibt dass wir in einer freien Gesellschaft leben mit ach so tollen liberalen Werten. Die Politik ist parallel mit der Bevölkerung, was jetzt als eine liberale Gesellschaft empfunden wird kann sich schnell ändern wenn Meinungen sich in genug Wohnungen ändern. Politiker werden nur gewählt wenn Menschen dem zustimmen was sie sagen. Daher sagen Politiker auch selten etwas und wenn dann immer auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner.

Und übrigens, zurück zum EU Gesetz: ob eine Aussage wahr ist oder nicht, ist anscheinend so irrelevant dass der Fall gar nicht explizit im Gesetz behandelt wird.


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2020)

Wer soll das sein? Und drehen momentan gerade alle durch? Siehe Naidoo, Hildmann & Co.?

Davon abgesehen: Youtube kann Dich wegen allem möglichen bannen. Zu Recht. Schließlich ist es deren Plattform. Es steht jedem frei, seine eigene Video-Plattform zu gründen und seine Meinung dort kundzutun. Wenn Du bei PCGH rausfliegst, weil Du Videos irgendwelcher Verschwörungstheorien postest würde Dich das dann auch wundern?


----------



## Maxxiii (9. Mai 2020)

wenn mich eine private Supermarktkette verbannt und deren Kette aber 80% der Märkte im Land sind dann ist es nicht mehr so offensichtlich was daran ach so rechtens ist.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

> > &#8220;&#8221;Just take David Icke, the local British curiosity famous for claiming that the moon isn't real and that the world is run by shape-shifting alien reptiles. Laugh all you want &#8212; that dude has a net worth of 10 million pounds, accumulated through book sales and expensive, sold-out live talks. Whether people are generally interested in the reptilian moon people or they're just paying absurd cash to watch a crazy guy humiliate himself for a few hours, that money adds up.
> > &#8212;Adam Wears[1]
> 
> 
> ...


David Icke - RationalWiki


Wobei mir bei dem auf rationalwiki gebrachten Zitat eines in den Sinn kam: meddl!


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> wenn mich eine private Supermarktkette verbannt und deren Kette aber 80% der Märkte im Land sind dann ist es nicht mehr so offensichtlich was daran ach so rechtens ist.


Wenn Du in allen Filialen der Edeka-Gruppe Hausverbot hast, weil Du Mist gebaut hast, was genau willst Du dagegen tun? Kauf halt woanders ein. Davon abgesehen hinkt Dein Vergleich. Youtube kann der Typ ja weiterhin konsumieren. Sogar anonym. Nur posten kann er da nichts mehr. Das ist auch legitim, wenn er gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen hat. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei mir bei dem auf rationalwiki gebrachten Zitat eines in den Sinn kam: meddl!


Meddl Loide und herzlich willkommne beim...


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> Und übrigens, zurück zum EU Gesetz: ob eine Aussage wahr ist oder nicht, ist anscheinend so irrelevant dass der Fall gar nicht explizit im Gesetz behandelt wird.



Das wird deshalb nicht behandelt, weil der Wahrheitsgehalt einer Aussage erst einmal nicht entscheidend und rechtsgegenständlich ist.
Mit anderen Worten, jeder hat selbstverständlich *bis auf Weiteres* die Freiheit, kompletten Stuss zu erzählen, so lange er damit nicht die Rechte Anderer einschränkt bzw. diese gefährdet - also eine Kollision von Rechten erzeugt. Deshalb durften Hirnentkernte ja auch jahrelang und dürfen auch weiterhin *harmlosen* Unfug verbreiten, werden jedoch möglicherweise *auf staatliches Betreiben* gesperrt, sobald ihr Unfug in Hetze mündet oder Falschinformationen verbreitet werden, die zu einer Gefährdung führen.

Das Alles ist hier jedoch ohnehin unerheblich, denn grundsätzlich behandelt Artikel 11 der EU-Grundrechtecharta explizit "without interference by public authority", was für Youtube nicht greift, weil diese ein privatrechtliches Unternehmen sind. Auch die Forderung "freedom and pluralism of the media shall be respected" bezieht sich auf staatliche Einflussnahme.
Weder aus dem Einen noch aus dem Anderen lässt sich ein Recht ableiten, das eigene Medienprodukt über Youtube oder andere private Dienste unter allen Umständen verbreiten zu dürfen, sondern lediglich, das man es grundsätzlich *dürfte*, ohne dass Behörden es jemandem untersagen könnten.

Kurz und klar: Es gibt *keinerlei* rechtlichen oder inhaltlichen Bezug der Sperrung von Herrn Icke auf Youtube zu Artikel 11 der EU- Grundrechtecharta.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

Ich setz auch mal eine Theorie in die Welt: Das ganze ist ein abgekartetes Spiel zwischen Icke und YT, damit er, bevor er sich zur Ruhe setzt, sein millionschwerer Polster durch eine Mitleids- und ewiges Opfer Tour nochmal vergrößern kann. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/2/2d/Logokombi_4c_ueberVekt_neg.jpg
Prost!


Aber zum Thema: Aus oben schon verlinkten von rationalwiki:


> Like many conspiracy theorists, Icke has fully embraced crank magnetism, and uses his social media channels to spread whatever bullshit happens to be trendy in the conspiracy world at the moment.
> 
> During the COVID-19 pandemic, Icke livestreamed an interview on  April 7, 2020, where he asked if there is "a link between 5G and this  health crisis". He then claimed that implementing 5G will mean "human  life as we know it is over", insisted that any COVID-19 vaccine that  develops will include "nanotechnology microchips" that would allow  humans to be controlled, and blamed Bill Gates for the pandemic. In other social media posts, Icke made a number of other nonsensical claims: a Jewish group was behind the virus, 5G would leave people unable to absorb oxygen, Germany was moving to "legalise (sic) rape" for Muslim men; and that you cannot spread the virus by shaking hands.
> 
> For once, YouTube and Facebook got fed up with this bullshit, and subsequently booted him off these social networks.[SUP][36][/SUP][SUP][37][/SUP][SUP][38][/SUP]


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2020)

Nun wenn Plattformen eine derartige Marktmacht haben, dass es wie der öffentliche Raum ist, dann reicht das Hausrecht tatsächlich nicht unbedingt aus um jemanden zu verbannen...


----------



## Slezer (9. Mai 2020)

In China ist ein Sack reis umgefallen


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2020)

Also ein Depp weniger, der irgendwelchen Unsinn labert? Super.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> .... Wir sollten also alle verlangen dass Youtube keine Menschen mehr verbannen darf, egal wie abstrus die Meinung ist solange sie niemandem körperlich schadet. ...


Ich bin dafür, dass bewusste Lügner, die bar jeder Erkenntnis Humbug berichten, wie z.B. der Oberblödmann, der Menschen empfiehlt, Desinfektionsmittel zu injezieren, auf öffentlichen Plattformen nichts zu suchen haben. Sie werden nicht eingesperrt, nicht umerzogen, dürfen weiter ihre Meinung in Büchern und auf flugblättern verbreiten, aber hochpotende Verbreitungsplattformen sind für dieses Gesindel zu verbieten.

Ich würde jedem Deutschen mit Vollendung des achtzehnten Lebensjahres einen Presseausweis geben. Dieser Ausweiß kann aber, auch temporär,  wieder entzogen werden, wenn Menschen nachweislich lügen. Ein einfacher Konjunktion oder eine "Meiner Meinung nach" reicht völlig, damit jeder andere erkennen kann, dass es keine Relevanz hat. Wer dagegen Schreibt_ "Neueste Studien zeigen eindeutig, der 5G Strahlen Menschen verdummen und zu willenlosen Werkzeugen der Regierenden machen"_ sollte einfach nur seinen Ausweis verlieren. Fertig. Dann kann er immer noch Bücher schreiben,


----------



## Maxxiii (9. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass bewusste Lügner, die bar jeder Erkenntnis Humbug berichten, wie z.B. der Oberblödmann, der Menschen empfiehlt, Desinfektionsmittel zu injezieren, auf öffentlichen Plattformen nichts zu suchen haben. Sie werden nicht eingesperrt, nicht umerzogen, dürfen weiter ihre Meinung in Büchern und auf flugblättern verbreiten, aber hochpotende Verbreitungsplattformen sind für dieses Gesindel zu verbieten.
> 
> Ich würde jedem Deutschen mit Vollendung des achtzehnten Lebensjahres einen Presseausweis geben. Dieser Ausweiß kann aber, auch temporär,  wieder entzogen werden, wenn Menschen nachweislich lügen. Ein einfacher Konjunktion oder eine "Meiner Meinung nach" reicht völlig, damit jeder andere erkennen kann, dass es keine Relevanz hat. Wer dagegen Schreibt_ "Neueste Studien zeigen eindeutig, der 5G Strahlen Menschen verdummen und zu willenlosen Werkzeugen der Regierenden machen"_ sollte einfach nur seinen Ausweis verlieren. Fertig. Dann kann er immer noch Bücher schreiben,



ui da hab ich jetzt schlechte Nachrichten für dich. Du hast gerade gelogen. Trump hat nie gemeint dass man normale Desinfektionsmittel einfach so injezieren kann oder soll. Offensichtlich hat er nicht die richtigen Worte gefunden für einen medizinischen Prozess von dem er von anderen Doktoren gehört hat:
YouTube

Er hat sich wiederholt auf die Wissenschafterin und ein anscheinend vergangenes Gespräch bezogen. 
Zu sagen dass Trump bewusst eine Lüge erzählt hat ist somit offensichtlich eine Lüge und du verlierst deinen Presseausweis leider.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> ui da hab ich jetzt schlechte Nachrichten für dich. Du hast gerade gelogen. Trump hat nie gemeint dass man normale Desinfektionsmittel einfach so injezieren kann oder soll. Offensichtlich hat er nicht die richtigen Worte gefunden für einen medizinischen Prozess von dem er von anderen Doktoren gehört hat:
> YouTube
> 
> Er hat sich wiederholt auf die Wissenschafterin und ein anscheinend vergangenes Gespräch bezogen.
> Zu sagen dass Trump bewusst eine Lüge erzählt hat ist somit offensichtlich eine Lüge und du verlierst deinen Presseausweis leider.



Trump hat angeregt das prüfen zu wollen ob das möglich ist.
Allerdings würde ein Präsident so einen Unsinn nicht mal prüfen wollen, denn jeder hätte ihm erklärt, dass das Schwachsinn ist.
Wieso also hat er es trotzdem gemacht? Weil er ein Idiot ist? Weil er falsche Informationen weiter leiten will?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> .. . Du hast gerade gelogen. Trump ....


Habe ich in meinem Beitrag mit einem Wort "Trump" erwähnt?  Du siehst, so eine allgemeine Aussage gegen einen unspezifizierten, in diesem Fall damit auch hypothetrischen, Protagonisten, ist absolut gedeckt. Hätte ich geschrieben_ "Trump rät zum Injizieren"_ wäre es gelogen. Er hat nur dazu aufgerufen, es zu testen. Aber selbst das ist an Dämlichkeit kaum zu übertreffen und führte dazu, dass es genug jener Klientel, die ihren authistischen Kndern auch Chlorbleiche rektal einführen, ausprobierten.

Du siehst, wie gefährlich selbst schwache Aussagen sind. Was David Icke verbreitete, hatte schon lange den Bereich des Witzigen verlassen,


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Mai 2020)

Schaltet Youtube einfach ab, gefühlt war die Welt zuvor ein besserer Ort!


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

Ich wünschte mir, man hätte heute in der EDV erst den Stand von vor 25 Jahren.


PS: Aliens Ate My Babysitter Varta Ate My 486DX4 :<


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Schaltet Youtube einfach ab, gefühlt war die Welt zuvor ein besserer Ort!


Dann kann ich keine Daniel Jung Videos mehr gucken 
(Mathe)


----------



## Maxxiii (9. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Habe ich in meinem Beitrag mit einem Wort "Trump" erwähnt?  Du siehst, so eine allgemeine Aussage gegen einen unspezifizierten, in diesem Fall damit auch hypothetrischen, Protagonisten, ist absolut gedeckt. Hätte ich geschrieben_ "Trump rät zum Injizieren"_ wäre es gelogen. Er hat nur dazu aufgerufen, es zu testen. Aber selbst das ist an Dämlichkeit kaum zu übertreffen und führte dazu, dass es genug jener Klientel, die ihren authistischen Kndern auch Chlorbleiche rektal einführen, ausprobierten.
> 
> Du siehst, wie gefährlich selbst schwache Aussagen sind. Was David Icke verbreitete, hatte schon lange den Bereich des Witzigen verlassen,



Du meinst du bist der schlauste Zwerg auf der Bühne, gell? Das Leben funktioniert so nicht, es gibt keine Ausreden.


----------



## Godslayer666 (9. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das Leben funktioniert so nicht, es gibt keine Ausreden.


Und weil das Leben eben nicht so funktioniert und es keine Ausreden gibt, werden Leute ala David Icke - die bewusst Falschinformationen in solchen Zeiten verbreiten - zu recht von Youtube gebannt.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2020)

iU ein "der"?


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun wenn Plattformen eine derartige Marktmacht haben, dass es wie der öffentliche Raum ist, dann reicht das Hausrecht tatsächlich nicht unbedingt aus um jemanden zu verbannen...



Ich bin ja auch der festen Überzeugung, dass meine Stegreif-Lyrik, die ich tagtäglich auf der Keramik ersinne, eigentlich die Bandbreite des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk erfordern, aber irgendwie will mir dort niemand einen Sendeslot dafür einräumen. Bin ich jetzt benachteiligt, weil mir eine Plattform hoher Reichweite verwehrt ist?  

Spaß beiseite: Es steht Herrn Icke frei, andere Verbreitungswege vergleichbarer Reichweite zu nutzen. Er kann sogar bei Youtube selbst einen neuen Kanal zu öffnen und sich dann an die "Hausordnung" halten. Wenn er Wettbewerbsverzerrung und/oder eine Verletzung seiner Grundrechte vermutet, kann er den Rechtsweg beschreiten.

Oder einfach die Aliens bitten, ihm unter die Arme zu greifen. Schließlich läuft er Werbung für selbige ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2020)

Was geht vor: Die Meinungsfreiheit oder das Hausrecht Facebooks? | LHR Rechtsanwaelte Koeln



> Eine interessante und wichtige Interessenabwägung, die wahrscheinlich bei der Frage, ob ein Partygast eines Privathauses verwiesen werden darf, wenn er unverschämt wird, sicherlich grundsätzlich zu Gunsten des Gastgebers zu entscheiden wäre.
> 
> Der Fall liegt in Bezug auf Facebook aber natürlich bereits deswegen anders, weil die Plattform Verträge mit ihren Nutzern schließt, die diesen &#8211; gegen die großzügige Überlassung von persönlichen Daten &#8211; die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme an der dort stattfindenden Kommunikation einräumen. *Hinzu kommt, dass es sich bei Facebook mittlerweile eben nicht mehr um eine kleine &#8222;Party&#8220;, sondern mittlerweile um einen Marktplatz der Meinungen mit einer großen Marktmacht handelt.*


Rechtlich nicht so einfach bei so großen Plattformen, die Betreiber von PCGH müssen sich mit sowas eher nicht rumschlagen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2020)

Wobei YouTube dank des Twitch Booms tatsächlich argumentieren kann dass sie ja nicht den einzigen relevanten Verbreitungsweg darstellen. FB könnte vielleicht auf Twitter verweisen.
Daher hoffe ich doch dass folgendes aus meiner Sig noch gilt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Rechtlich nicht so einfach bei so großen Plattformen, die Betreiber von PCGH müssen sich mit sowas eher nicht rumschlagen.



Wie dort aber auch ganz richtig zu lesen ist:



> Grundrechte sind grundsätzlich Abwehrrechte des Bürgers gegen staatliche Eingriffe.





> Bei den genannten Gerichtsverfahren handelt es sich &#8211; soweit ersichtlich &#8211; um einstweilige Verfügungsverfahren, bei denen der Instanzenzug nicht über das jeweilige Oberlandesgericht hinausgeht. Bis einer der Fälle vom Bundesgerichtshof entschieden wird, kann es daher noch einige Zeit dauern.



Besagte Plattformen haben ihre Marktmacht schon seit Jahren, und noch kein Fall hat es über ein OLG hinaus geschafft. Auch dort wurden die meisten Klagen abgewiesen oder zu Ungunsten der Kläger entschieden.

Was ich aber für wichtig halte sind jene Fälle, in denen inhaltlich thematisiert wird, ob überhaupt eine Regelverletzung vorliegt. Auch in deren Summe formt sich ein Bild dessen, was im Allgemeinen erlaubt ist und was nicht - ungeachtet dessen, wie es von der Plattform gehandhabt wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2020)

Es gibt eben diese und diese Sicht, aber es anders zu sehen klingt logisch.
Wir haben jetzt wegen Corona große Einschränkungen und man muss vieles halt ins Web verlagern.
Jetzt hat aber jemand bei Facebook und Co Hausverbot, wie soll er jetzt demonstrieren wenn er in der Bude bleiben will?

Facebook ist so groß, dass es öffentlicher Raum ist und solche Urteile werden wir demnächst öfter sehen.


----------



## Maxxiii (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Er kann sogar bei Youtube selbst einen neuen Kanal zu öffnen und sich dann an die "Hausordnung" halten. Wenn er Wettbewerbsverzerrung und/oder eine Verletzung seiner Grundrechte vermutet, kann er den Rechtsweg beschreiten.



nein, kann er eben nicht. Es wurde nicht sein Content gebannt sondern er als Person, für immer. Und dass man verklagen kann ist ja wohl ein Scherz, viel Spaß dabei eine Milliardenfirma zu verklagen.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2020)

Was hat denn die "Milliardenfirma" damit zu tun? Ist man rechtlich "immun", sobald man genug Geld angehäuft hat? Zahlreiche Urteile sagen was anderes. Du kannst sogar gegen den Staat klagen und Recht bekommen, sofern Du auch im Recht bist. Witzig, was?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2020)

Wir sind hier nicht in den USA, es gibt beim Thema Sperre schon erfolgreiche Klagen gegen Facebook.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2020)

Abgesehen davon: Diese Leute geben sich mittlerweile immer öfter vk.ru und Konsorten die Klinke in die Hand. Da können sie tun und lassen was sie wollen, vorrausgesetzt es gibt keine Kritik an Putin.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Er kann sogar bei Youtube selbst einen neuen Kanal zu öffnen und sich dann an die "Hausordnung" halten.


Aber auch nur unter einen anderen Namen und mit anderer IP.

Ich glaube sonst kaum das YouTube Mehrfachaccounts dulden würde. Wenn das eine gesperrt wurde. Geht ja auch irgendwie am Sinn & Zweck vorbei.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> nein, kann er eben nicht. Es wurde nicht sein Content gebannt sondern er als Person, für immer.



Irgend einen Strohmann aus seiner Bekloppten-Entourage oder ein lunarer Alien-Klon wird sich doch wohl finden lassen.  



> Und dass man verklagen kann ist ja wohl ein Scherz, viel Spaß dabei eine Milliardenfirma zu verklagen.



Wieso? Die Prozesskosten skalieren nicht mit dem Wert des beklagten Unternehmens und strafrechtlich sind eher alle gleich.

Grundsätzlich ist Herrn Ickes audiovisuelle Hirnfurzfabrik vermutlich nicht der beste Ausgangspunkt, um darüber zu diskutieren, ob und inwiefern privatwirtschaftliche Medienplattformen ab einer bestimmten Marktmacht meinungsneutral agieren müssen. Eine ernsthafte Debatte würde sich sicherlich entwickeln, wenn Meinungsäußerungen gesperrt werden, die - wie soll ich sagen - genug Sinnhöhe und Diskurstauglichkeit aufweisen, um auch als solche betrachtet zu werden. Nicht jedes Elaborat genießt den gleichen (grund-) rechtlichen Schutzwert.

Hinzu kommt der Rattenschwanz einer solchen Grundsatzentscheidung: Kann dann auch jedermann die Veröffentlichung seiner Leserbriefe (Themen u.a.: "Sex mit Zimmerpflanzen", "Einläufe mit Kukident Liquid" und "Wünschelrutengehen nur bei Vollmond") in Publikationen der weltweit größten Medienunternehmen einklagen, weil deren Marktmacht und Reichweite so wahnsinnig groß ist?

Und das wäre sogar nur die Problematik, wenn dieser Jemand als Privatperson auftritt. Was ist, wenn er dieser Jemand im Grunde Unternehmer ist und mit seiner "Meinung" Einnahmen geniert und/oder de facto *selbst* eine Reichweite hat, aus der sich besondere Verantwortung und Sorgfaltspflichten ergeben?


----------



## geisi2 (10. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt der Rattenschwanz einer solchen Grundsatzentscheidung: Kann dann auch jedermann die Veröffentlichung seiner Leserbriefe (Themen u.a.: "Sex mit Zimmerpflanzen", "Einläufe mit Kukident Liquid" und "Wünschelrutengehen nur bei Vollmond") in Publikationen der weltweit größten Medienunternehmen einklagen, weil deren Marktmacht und Reichweite so wahnsinnig groß ist?



Der Vergleich hinkt oder darf jeder bei SPON/Zeit seine Videos veröffentlichen?
Zudem wird die Zensur unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Warum wurden diejenigen nicht auf Twitter gesperrt die damals zu Gewalt gegen die Covington High School Kids aufgerufen haben?
Befeuert durch Fake News.

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Verlag und öffentlichen Plattformen wie Twitter/Youtube sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt oder darf jeder bei SPON/Zeit seine Videos veröffentlichen?



Dann hinkte der Vergleich schon vorher, denn David Icke trat bei Youtube nicht als Privatperson auf, sonder lieferte selbst mit großer Reichweite geschäftsmäßig ein Medienprodukt.



> Zudem wird die Zensur unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Warum wurden diejenigen nicht auf Twitter gesperrt die damals zu Gewalt gegen die Covington High School Kids aufgerufen haben?
> Befeuert durch Fake News.



Erstens ist die Sperrung durch eine privatrechtliches Unternehmen keine Zensur im grundrechtlichen Sinne.
Zweitens kann man die Handlungsweise eines Unternehmens (Twitter) schlecht mit der eines anderen (Youtube) vergleichen, wenn es um die Anwendung der jeweiligen Regeln bzw. Ausübung des individuellen Hausrecht-Äquivalents geht. Oder fragst du dich auch, warum beim selben Fehlverhalten die eine Kneipe Hausverbot erteilt, die andere jedoch nicht? 
Drittens ist der von dir beispielhaft angeführte Fall doch etwas komplexer, als du es hier programmatisch verkürzt darlegst.
Viertens gibt es einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen wiedergegeben Aussagen (die falsch oder diskutabel sein können) und vorsätzlich verbreiteten Fake News.
Fünftens müsste man sich  dann ebenso fragen, warum auf Facebook (um den dritten Riesen in die Runde zu werfen) weiterhin von einschlägigen Gruppen und Personen menschenverachtende Thesen vertreten werden dürfen, so lange sie keine Person direkt angreifen - jedoch auch letzteres nur bei europäischen Teilnehmern, nicht bei solchen aus beispielsweise den USA. Warum es überhaupt lokal unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen des *selben* Unternehmens gibt, sollt dir ein Denksansatz sein.



> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Verlag und öffentlichen Plattformen wie Twitter/Youtube sollte eigentlich klar sein.



Wenn er so klar ist, wird es dir sicher keine Umstände bereiten, ihn aus (grund-) rechtlicher Perspektive kurz darzulegen?

Ich mache es dir einfach: Es gibt keinen. Beide sind Publikationsplattformen mit hoher Reichweite. Dass sich Verlage entschieden haben, *alle* Beiträge von x-beliebigen Personen nicht zuzulassen und "willkürlich" Meinungsäußerungen zu erlauben ist rechtlich und aus Perspektive der Ausgeschlossenen identisch zu der von Youtube, *bestimmte* Beiträge x-beliebiger Personen nicht zuzulassen.

Im Übrigens habe ich das griffige Beispiel der Leserbriefe bereits genannt:
Der Verlag räumt dir explizit die Möglichkeit ein, dich unter Nutzung seiner Reichweite zu einem Thema zu äußern, aber du hast keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf.
Youtube räumt dir explizit die Möglichkeit ein, dich unter Nutzung seiner Reichweite zu einem Thema zu äußern, aber du hast keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Warum wurden diejenigen nicht auf Twitter gesperrt die damals zu Gewalt gegen die Covington High School Kids aufgerufen haben?


Das fragst du am besten Twitter, unterschiedliche Plattformen haben tatsächliche unterschiedliche Regeln und beurteilen Dinge unterschiedlich. Verrückte Welt.
Vielleicht sollte David Icke seine Videos in Zukunft einfach auf Twitter verbreiten?


----------



## geisi2 (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann hinkte der Vergleich schon vorher, denn David Icke trat bei Youtube nicht als Privatperson auf, sonder lieferte selbst mit großer Reichweite geschäftsmäßig ein Medienprodukt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht es um recht haben oder ist dir der Unterschied wirklich nicht klar? 
Geschäftsmodell? Content? Reichweite?

YT/Twitter lebt ausschliesslich von User generierten Inhalten. Nur um einen Unterschied zu nennen.
Dann haben wir es mit quasi Monopolen zu tun und es kann nicht sein das ein Konzern in einer Demokratie entscheidet was gefährliche Meinungen sind und was nicht.


----------



## Maxxiii (11. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist Herrn Ickes audiovisuelle Hirnfurzfabrik vermutlich nicht der beste Ausgangspunkt, um darüber zu diskutieren, ob und inwiefern privatwirtschaftliche Medienplattformen ab einer bestimmten Marktmacht meinungsneutral agieren müssen.



Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade unangenehme Meinungen werden zensiert und deshalb ist das der perfekte Anlass über Zensur zu diskutieren. Man sieht ja wie komplett unverständlich das für dich ist wenn man Meinungsfreiheit einfordern will. Du lebst anscheinend in einer heilen Welt wo alle deine Meinungen immer so regierungs- und gesellschaftskonform sind dass du nie in Gefahr läufst zensuriert zu werden. Andere Menschen riskieren halt mehr im Leben und wollen die Wahrheit auch sagen können wenn es anderen Leuten nicht passt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade unangenehme Meinungen werden zensiert und deshalb ist das der perfekte Anlass über Zensur zu diskutieren.



Wenn ein paar Spinner irgendeinen Unsinn verbreiten hat das nichts mit unangenehmen Meinungen zu tun.
Und zensiert werden die auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein paar Spinner irgendeinen Unsinn verbreiten hat das nichts mit unangenehmen Meinungen zu tun.
> Und zensiert werden die auch nicht.



Wir müssen sowas hinnehmen, denn sonst müsste irgendwer entscheiden, was die Wahrheit ist und was nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> YT/Twitter lebt ausschliesslich von User generierten Inhalten. Nur um einen Unterschied zu nennen.



Und an welcher Stelle ergibt sich daraus die Pflicht, jeden von Usern generierten Inhalt zuzulassen? Diesen wesentlich Punkt musst du in deiner Argumentation übersehen haben.

Eine Plattenfirma lebt auch von den Songs ihrer Musiker, trotzdem muss sie nicht jeden Musiker und nicht jeden Musikstil im Portfolio haben. Auch nicht als Marktführer.

Apropos, wart du nicht unter denjenigen, die fest überzeugt sind, dass der Markt sich selbst regeln kann?  - Dann wäre doch alles okay: Der Markt wird Twitter und Co. schon abstrafen.



> Dann haben wir es mit quasi Monopolen zu tun und es kann nicht sein das ein Konzern in einer Demokratie entscheidet was gefährliche Meinungen sind und was nicht.



Das ist im Kern richtig, nur mischt du gerade Wirtschafts- mit Meinungsmonopolen. Für erstere ist die Kartellaufsicht zuständig, letzteres müsste erst einmal umrissen werden: Wer wird denn von Twitter, Facebook und wie sie alle heißen unverhältnismäßig gefördert bzw. behindert? Ist eine Systematik und Mengenverteilung erkennbar?

Auch als Unternehmen hat man immer das Problem kollidierender Rechte. Was ist zu tun, wenn jemand - sagen wir mal - sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung in Anspruch nimmt, jedoch damit die Persönlichkeitsrechte eines anderen verletzt oder/oder dessen Recht auf Unversehrtheit gefährdet?
Grundrechtlich gibt es da keine Gewichtung, was grundsätzlich höher zu bewerten wäre.
Nicht abzuwägen ist keine Option, weil sich damit automatisch auf die Seite desjenigen stellt, der zuerst den Mund aufgemacht hat - rechtlich und ethisch eher fragwürdig. Jeder Beschwerde stattzugeben wäre das Gleiche in grün.
Wenn jedoch von Fall zu Fall abgewogen wird, ist das zwar willkürlich, aber es besteht auf der Plattform für jede Rechtswahrnehmung die Chance, im konkreten Fall als höherwertig angesehen zu werden. Wird das von einem Betroffenen als unzureichend empfunden, hat jeder exakt die selbe Möglichkeit, seinen Rechtsanspruch außerhalb der Plattform einzuklagen. 



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade unangenehme Meinungen werden zensiert und deshalb ist das der perfekte Anlass über Zensur zu diskutieren. Man sieht ja wie komplett unverständlich das für dich ist wenn man Meinungsfreiheit einfordern will. Du lebst anscheinend in einer heilen Welt wo alle deine Meinungen immer so regierungs- und gesellschaftskonform sind dass du nie in Gefahr läufst zensuriert zu werden. Andere Menschen riskieren halt mehr im Leben und wollen die Wahrheit auch sagen können wenn es anderen Leuten nicht passt.



Der Knackpunkt ist der, das in vielen Belangen jeder seine eigene Wahrheit hat und nicht alle Wahrheiten nebeneinander existieren können. Es ist *nicht* die Aufgabe eines privatwirtschaftlichen Unternehmens, das Unmögliche zu tun und die universell-objektive Wahrheit zu erkennen. Also vertritt das Unternehmen seine eigene Wahrheit, und die kann einmal mit deiner, aber auch mal mit meiner Wahrheit übereinstimmen.

Falls du den Eindruck hast, dass deine Wahrheit irgendwie immer und überall das Nachsehen hat: Genau das ist das, was heutzutage grob vereinfacht den demokratischen Weg darstellt. Die Mehrheitsmeinung entscheidet, welche Wahrheit wo und in welchem Umfang besondere Verbreitung und Bestand hat. Und ein Monopolunternehmen wird sich am Ende des Tages nie gegen die maximale Zielgruppe der Mehrheit stellen, weil sie logischerweise ihr Monopol behalten will.

Für alle anderen Wahrheiten gibt es Nischen und für jede Nische auch Unternehmen, die sie bedienen. Auch Herr Icke hat so eine Nische bedient; dummerweise auf einer Plattform, die zwar Nischen explizit erlaubt, aber nur so lange, wie sich diese nicht mit dem mehrheitlichen Konsens beißt.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir müssen sowas hinnehmen, denn sonst müsste irgendwer entscheiden, was die Wahrheit ist und was nicht.



Irgend jemand muss *immer* entscheiden, was die Wahrheit ist und was nicht. Im Idealfall zu allererst und zu allerletzt _man selbst_.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir müssen sowas hinnehmen, denn sonst müsste irgendwer entscheiden, was die Wahrheit ist und was nicht.



Das Problem ist ja, dass solche Plattformen für alles Mögliche genutzt wird. Eben für den größten Unsinn. Ob das jetzt Flacherdler sind, oder Esoteriker oder sonst wer.
Da werden Meinungen als Fakt verkauft und das ist eben das Problem. 
guck dir die ganzen Mondlandungsleugner an. Da werden Sachen aufgewärmt, die schon vor Jahrzehnten widerlegt wurden. 
Und aktuell hast du eben die Spinner, die sich an Corona aufhängen und alles glauben, das irgendwo mal einer gekotzt hat und das als Fakt annehmen.
Da sollte man viel eher kritisch hinterfragen. Das tun die Leute aber nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass solche Plattformen für alles Mögliche genutzt wird. Eben für den größten Unsinn. Ob das jetzt Flacherdler sind, oder Esoteriker oder sonst wer.
> Da werden Meinungen als Fakt verkauft und das ist eben das Problem.
> guck dir die ganzen Mondlandungsleugner an. Da werden Sachen aufgewärmt, die schon vor Jahrzehnten widerlegt wurden.
> Und aktuell hast du eben die Spinner, die sich an Corona aufhängen und alles glauben, das irgendwo mal einer gekotzt hat und das als Fakt annehmen.
> Da sollte man viel eher kritisch hinterfragen. Das tun die Leute aber nicht.


Dann liegt das Problem an den Leuten, die Dinge nicht kritisch hinterfragen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann liegt das Problem an den Leuten, die Dinge nicht kritisch hinterfragen.



Nö, das sind Spinner, mehr nicht.
Wer ernsthaft denkt, dass Bill Gates den Virus erfunden hat, hinterfragt doch nichts. Der will nur dagegen sein. Sieht man doch immer wieder.
Hauptsache dagegen sein, egal um was es geht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das sind Spinner, mehr nicht.
> Wer ernsthaft denkt, dass Bill Gates den Virus erfunden hat, hinterfragt doch nichts. Der will nur dagegen sein. Sieht man doch immer wieder.
> Hauptsache dagegen sein, egal um was es geht.



Dann gehst du aber davon aus, dass man Leuten nur noch wahre Dinge erzählen kann, denn sonst glauben die ja alles.
Manche Leute lassen sich verarschen, da kann man nichts gegen machen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2020)

Ich finde es erschreckend, dass es Leute gibt, die eben nur noch das glauben, was irgendwelche Spinner verbreiten anstatt gerade mal das hinterfragen, was die Spinner verbreiten.
Trump hat irgendeinen Unsinn von Desinfektionsmittel spritzen gelabert und es gibt Leute, die das sofort machen anstatt sich zu fragen, was das für ein Unsinn ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2020)

Mit Desinfektionsmittel putzt man sich schließlich die Zähne. Das bekämpft Karries. 

Wer weiß das? Wieder keiner!


----------



## Maxxiii (12. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, dass es Leute gibt, die eben nur noch das glauben, was irgendwelche Spinner verbreiten anstatt gerade mal das hinterfragen, was die Spinner verbreiten.
> Trump hat irgendeinen Unsinn von Desinfektionsmittel spritzen gelabert und es gibt Leute, die das sofort machen anstatt sich zu fragen, was das für ein Unsinn ist.



Es gab nur ein Paar in den USA das das angeblich machte und es deutet viel darauf hin dass die Frau bewusst den Mann vergiftet hat und die Story nur als Anlass genutzt hat. Erstens nämlich, wie passiert es dass der stärkere Mann bei gleicher(?) Dosis stirbt und die Frau überlebt. Zweitens war die Frau war anscheinend vehementer Trump Gegner auf Facebook - jetzt frage dich mal wie wahrscheinlich es ist dass eine Trumpgegnerin auf Ratschläge von Trump hört. 
Du siehst also, es ist nicht ganz so einfach "alles" zu hinterfragen. Du selber fällst auch leicht drauf rein weil man kann kaum einen Satz aus dem Mund bekommen ohne dass man über etwas redet was man selber nicht überprüft hat oder gar überprüfen kann. 
Wenn wir in dem Sinne zurück zum Thema David Icke und dem Mond kommen: Wir selben waren nie auf dem Mond. Wir wissen nicht ob er hohl ist oder nicht. Youtube verbannt jetzt jeden der etwas sagt was gegen den Ratschlag der WHO (World Health Organization) geht. Ok, wenn man ein braver Deutscher ist denkt man sich erstmal instinktiv dass das doch okay ist. Aber warte mal, erinnere dich an die Skepsis die wir im Thread jetzt gesund aufgezogen haben. Die WHO hat schon öfter Sachen behauptet die einfach komplett falsch waren. Zb. dass der Coronavirus nicht zwischen Menschen übertragbar ist. Heute hätte also Youtube dich für die Wahrheit gebannt wenn du die Leute vor dem Coronavirus warnen wolltest.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> Wenn wir in dem Sinne zurück zum Thema David Icke und dem Mond kommen: Wir selben waren nie auf dem Mond. Wir wissen nicht ob er hohl ist oder nicht.



Ich war auch noch nie auf deinem Kopf und weiß trotzdem, ob er hohl ist oder nicht. Wie das wohl kommt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> Wenn wir in dem Sinne zurück zum Thema David Icke und dem Mond kommen: Wir selben waren nie auf dem Mond. Wir wissen nicht ob er hohl ist oder nicht.


Ich habe vor Jahren Copperfield live gesehen und habe mit eigenen Augen erlebt, dass er ganz real zaubern kann. Und sobald man jetzt behauptet, dass es überall reale Zauberer gibt, wird man nur ausgelacht und Beiträge werden gelöscht. Dabei haben die meisten Copperfield gar nicht live gesehen.

Leider gibt es so unglaublich viele leichtgläubige und wissenschaftsferne Menschen, dass es Populisten, Religiosen Sekten, Homöopathen  und anderen Scharlatanen immer wieder so leicht fällt, diese Menschen mit einfachen Botschaften zu überzeugen und sie für sich einzuspannen. Im besten Fall verlieren die Menschen nur ihre Zeit und ihr Geld, in der Regel sind es aber auch Gesundheit und Freiheit, die sie freiwillig und ohne Zwang aufgeben. Muss eine Gesellschaft nun schützend eingreifen oder dürfen wir lachend und schenkelklopfend zusehen, wie diese armen Tore ins offene Messer rennen? 

Darum geht es. Und darum, dass diese Tore mit ihren Handlungen auch die Freiheit anderer Menschen gefährden. Aber da muss man in einer Demokratie leider durch. Wenn die Mehrheit ins Messer rennen will, dann müssen da leider alle durch. Vielleicht verstehst Du, warum manche keine Lust haben in das offene Messer das Ignoranz und schlimmer des Faschismus zu rennen und alles versuchen, um das zu verhindern. Und nein, es ist kein Faschismus, in Einzelfällen gröbste und offen erkennbare Lügen zu löschen. Es passiert leider viel zu selten. Alleine schon, dass Homoöpathie über die Krankenkasse bezahlt wird, ist ein Skandal sondergleichen.

Und hier sieht man dann, was passiert, wenn solche Herrenmenschen der  Meinung sind, dass Schutz anderer vor dem Virus unnötig ist:
Ich rate: je nach Vorstrafenregister 3 Jahre Gefängnis wegen schwerer Körperletzung gegen einen Polizisten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xd6oCl23ORk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Übler Fall von Polizeigewalt gegen freie Bürger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Übler Fall von Polizeigewalt gegen freie Bürger.


Ja, deeskalierend verhalten sich die Polizisten in dem Video nicht. Wir wissen aber nicht, was vorher passierte. Mir ist nicht klar, ob bei 0:32 ein Schlag erfolgt und wenn ja, von wem. Aber warum ging der Angezählte nicht einfach raus? Er wusste, dass es verboten ist. Der Schlag bei 1:18 ist völlig unnötig. Darum würde ich das nicht Polizeigewalt nennen, was vorher passierte ist schwer einzuschätzen. Aber ja, ein Video ist ein Video und dabei sein ergibt oft andere Einsichten.

Eine Frage in die Runde. Darf ein Polizist Hausverbot erteilen? Wohl kaum, oder? Es sei denn, der Ladenbesitzer bat ihn darum.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde. Darf ein Polizist Hausverbot erteilen? Wohl kaum, oder? Es sei denn, der Ladenbesitzer bat ihn darum.



Ja, hab ich schon mitbekommen. Die Polizei kann das machen.


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

Der Kernsatz: "Unbeteiligte Zeugen hätten jedoch auch die an dem Einsatz beteiligten Polizisten wegen Körperverletzung im Amt angezeigt."


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2020)

Das ist für Dich der "Kernsatz" bzw. die Kernaussage des Artikels? Du liest auch nur was Du lesen willst, was?


----------



## seahawk (12. Mai 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist für Dich der "Kernsatz" bzw. die Kernaussage des Artikels? Du liest auch nur was Du lesen willst, was?



Der Kernsatz ist zu begreifen, dass alles 2 oder sogar mehr Seiten hat. Böse würde man sagen, dass das etwas ist was sich Russia Today z.B. wünschen würde und genau das ist um die Szene zu mobilisieren. Ich vermute das war schön inszeniert. (nein nicht vom deutschen Staat)


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Kernsatz: "Unbeteiligte Zeugen hätten jedoch auch die an dem Einsatz beteiligten Polizisten wegen Körperverletzung im Amt angezeigt."



Als "unbeteiligter Zeuge" gilt jeder, der nicht direkt am fraglichen Vorgang beteiligt war und sollte nicht mit "neutraler und/oder glaubwürdiger Zeuge" verwechselt werden.

Ich könnte dich mit etwas bösem Willen wegen Raub, Brandstiftung und Geschlechtsverkehr mit Minderjährigen anzeigen und ohne entweder von mir eingeräumte oder von den Behörden vermutete Tatbeteiligung meinerseits würde ich automatisch unbeteiligter Zeuge geführt.
Damit wäre jedoch noch lange nicht davon auszugehen, das du auch nur eines dieser Vergehen auch tatsächlich begangen hast, nicht wahr?

Eben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Kernsatz ist zu begreifen, dass alles 2 oder sogar mehr Seiten hat.


Aber genau damit sind leider viele Mitmenschen überfordert. Nichts ist so einfach, wie es oft erscheint.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und an welcher Stelle ergibt sich daraus die Pflicht, jeden von Usern generierten Inhalt zuzulassen? Diesen wesentlich Punkt musst du in deiner Argumentation übersehen haben.


Ach Mahoy, das ist doch Pipi Langstrumpf...
Meine Behauptung war schlichtweg das ein Verlag eben nicht das Gleiche ist wie FB/Twitter/YT und das es da kleine  feine Unterschiede gibt.
Aus den kleinen feinen Unterschieden ergibt sich für mich das es schon diskussionswürdig ist ob YT/Twitter Meinungen/User einfach so zensieren kann obwohl nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird.
Gerade weil man es auch mit Monopolen zu tun hat. 
Ganz ehrlich will ich nicht in einer Zeit leben wo "unliebsame" Meinungen wieder zensiert werden.
Zumal ich es mehr als bedenklich finde das einfach mal so jedem die Medienkompetenz abgesprochen wird. 

Zitat:
"Und aktuell hast du eben die Spinner, die sich an Corona aufhängen und alles glauben, das irgendwo mal einer gekotzt hat und das als Fakt annehmen.
Da sollte man viel eher kritisch hinterfragen. Das tun die Leute aber nicht."
Im Zweifel bist du auch nicht schlauer als "die Leute". Und die meisten können sehr gut zwischen Meinungen und Fakten unterscheiden.
Aber man sitzt ja auf seinem hohen Ross weil man alles  glaubt was Journalisten so auskotzen ohne auch das mal kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach Mahoy, das ist doch Pipi Langstrumpf...



Wenn ich in dieser Nomenklatur Pippi sein soll, bliebe für dich ja treffenderweise nur noch Herr Nilsson übrig ...  



> Meine Behauptung war schlichtweg das ein Verlag eben nicht das Gleiche ist wie FB/Twitter/YT und das es da kleine  feine Unterschiede gibt.



Und jetzt wäre es nur noch schön, wenn du diese Behauptung in irgend einer Form belegen könntest. Ich bin nun schon zigmal auf die aktuelle rechtliche Lage und die spezifischen Diskurs eingegangen, habe Beispiele noch und nöcher gebracht ... während es bei dir bei der ermüdenden Wiederholung einer Behauptung bleibt.



> Ganz ehrlich will ich nicht in einer Zeit leben wo "unliebsame" Meinungen wieder zensiert werden.



Ich habe dir bereits dargelegt, was Zensur ausmacht und das nicht jeder Hirnfurz gleich eine grundrechtlich schützenswerte Meinung darstellt. Auch dass das hoch Recht der Meinungsfreiheit nur eines von vielen Grundrechten ist, zwischen denen ständig abgewogen werden muss, meine ich schon das eine oder andere Mal erwähnt zu haben. 



> Zumal ich es mehr als bedenklich finde das einfach mal so jedem die Medienkompetenz abgesprochen wird.



Die meisten Leute schaffen es ganz gut, sich selbst (nicht nur) die Medienkompetenz abzusprechen. Aussagen wie:



> "Und aktuell hast du eben die Spinner, die sich an Corona aufhängen und alles glauben, das irgendwo mal einer gekotzt hat und das als Fakt annehmen.
> Da sollte man viel eher kritisch hinterfragen. Das tun die Leute aber nicht."



... sind dazu perfekt geeignet, da wieder nur eine Behauptung in den Raum gestellt wird. Provokation vor Argumentation.


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2020)

Erschreckend ist auch dass man nun auch in Deutschland das Q sieht. Wie verwirrt muss man sein um QAnon ernst zu nehmen?


----------



## aloha84 (14. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist auch das man nun auch in Deutschland das Q sieht. Wie verwirrt muss man sein um QAnon ernst zu nehmen?



z:B.: Wenn man eine paranoide Schizophrenie hat, ist man äußerst empfänglich für solchen Humbug.
Man geht generell davon aus das ca. 1% (höchste Schätzung 2,x%) der Bevölkerung eine solche Störung haben.....wenn man jetzt 83mio Einwohner in Deutschland hat, gibt es also 830.000 erkrankte welche potentiell für solche Theorien empfänglich sind.

Dann gibt es einen Teil der Bevölkerung der mit der gegenwärtigen Informationsflut nicht umgehen kann, also z.B.: Quellen nicht wertet.
Und der letzte Teil sind halt Nazis und Idioten.....im Bevölkerungsschnitt hat man laut meiner Schätzung immer ca. 5% Bekloppte dabei, das sind ja bei 83mio Einwohnern auch nicht wenige.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie verwirrt muss man sein um QAnon ernst zu nehmen?



Hab bis Gestern nichtmal gewusst was das Q oder QAnon eigentlich ist. Hab dann mal gegoogelt.. meine güte ist das ein geschwurbel.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2020)

Damit dürfte erwiesen sein, dass an der Umvolkungs-Theorie doch etwas dran ist!

Einige zehntausend Deutsche wurden gegen Vollidioten ausgetauscht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Damit dürfte erwiesen sein, dass an der Umvolkungs-Theorie doch etwas dran ist!
> 
> Einige zehntausend Deutsche wurden gegen Vollidioten ausgetauscht.



Die Vollidioten gab es vorher auch schon. Nur waren die immer alleine und man hat sie ausgelacht.
Heute haben die sich dank Youtube gefunden und bewundern sich gegenseitig.

Lustig finde ich ja, dass ausgerechnet Donald Trump der sein soll, der gegen alles vorgeht, was die Verschwörer annehmen und Corona deswegen da ist, um Trump zu schwächen. 
Herrlich.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich ja, dass ausgerechnet Donald Trump der sein soll, der gegen alles vorgeht, was die Verschwörer annehmen und Corona deswegen da ist, um Trump zu schwächen.
> Herrlich.


Ach ich dachte Corona wäre dazu da die Bevölkerung einzusperren damit Trump in Ruhe die Adrenochrom Kinder befreien kann?
Garnicht so einfach da auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben.


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2020)

Maxxiii schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht sein Content gebannt sondern er als Person, für immer.



Dann macht er halt den naechsten Channel auf. In diesem Teil des Forums ist Multiaccounting so normal wie Essen, Schlafen und Sch ...



geisi2 schrieb:


> Zudem wird die Zensur unterschiedlich gehandhabt.



Welche "Zensur"? Ist es neuerdings schon ein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang, sein Mentalerbrochenes in privat bewirtschafteten Reichweitenverstaerkern unter´s gemainstreamte Volk zu bringen? Betreiber solcher Plattformen koennen sich AGB geben, die geltendem Recht entsprechen muessen und das war´s. Von "Reichweite" auf "Relevanz" zu extrapolieren und solche "Medien" (Anfuehrungszeichen, weil es keine sind) damit implizit als systemrelevant fuer die Meinungsbildung zu ueberhoehen zeigt allenfalls, welchen Flurschaden YT & Co. schon angerichtet haben.


----------



## Slezer (20. Mai 2020)

aloha84 schrieb:


> z:B.: Wenn man eine paranoide Schizophrenie hat, ist man äußerst empfänglich für solchen Humbug.
> Man geht generell davon aus das ca. 1% (höchste Schätzung 2,x%) der Bevölkerung eine solche Störung haben.....wenn man jetzt 83mio Einwohner in Deutschland hat, gibt es also 830.000 erkrankte welche potentiell für solche Theorien empfänglich sind.
> 
> Dann gibt es einen Teil der Bevölkerung der mit der gegenwärtigen Informationsflut nicht umgehen kann, also z.B.: Quellen nicht wertet.
> Und der letzte Teil sind halt Nazis und Idioten.....im Bevölkerungsschnitt hat man laut meiner Schätzung immer ca. 5% Bekloppte dabei, das sind ja bei 83mio Einwohnern auch nicht wenige.


Dann zählst du dich selber zu den Nazis? Oder doch zu den Idioten? Habe den letzten Absatz nicht verstanden


----------



## Mahoy (20. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Dann zählst du dich selber zu den Nazis? Oder doch zu den Idioten?



Schnittmengen sind möglich und in manchen Konstellationen sogar höchstwahrscheinlich. Wenn man dir sagt, dass ca. jeder dritte Mensch auf der Erde ein Chinese oder Inder ist, fängst du aber nicht an, die Leute in Sichtweite abzuzählen, oder? 



> Habe den letzten Absatz nicht verstanden



Was eventuell die Frage beantwortet, wozu du dich zählen müsstest.  

Spaß beiseite, die Auflistung von aloha84 kann logischerweise keine Anspruch auf Korrektheit und/oder Präzision erheben, sondern ist eher ein gefühlter, sehr grober Überschlag, welche Dispositionen erklären könnten, warum so viele Leute so unglaublich dämlich auftreten.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

blutegel1 schrieb:


> Der David ist Brilliant. Mit so einem Schwachsinn multimillionär zu werden ist eine Kunst.



Dass Idioten die größtmögliche Zielgruppe sind, ist doch schon seit dem Paläolithikum bekannt.
Man darf halt nur keinen Stolz haben und muss sie zielgruppengerecht bedienen.


----------

